# It's Time for Medical Marijuana "Plan B"



## triprey (Sep 1, 2007)

C&P from Stopthedrugwar.org

*It's Time for Medical Marijuana "Plan B"*


Posted in Chronicle Blog by David  Borden on Wed, 08/29/2007 - 2:31pm   Did you know that along with raiding medical marijuana clinics and  prosecuting people, the DEA is actually blocking research into medical marijuana  too -- research that if allowed to take place could lead to marijuana's approval  as a medicine through the FDA? Yet at the very same time, DEA hypocritically  cites a lack of research as justification for keeping medical marijuana  illegal!
 Most recently, DEA has stalled an application from the University of  Massachusetts to grow research-grade marijuana in a secure facility for FDA- and  DEA-approved medical studies. Though DEA's own Administrative Law Judge has said  it should be approved, we expect them to show bad faith and reject it -- after  waiting as long as they can -- unless they are pressured to do otherwise.
 A group of US Representatives is preparing to send a sign-on letter to the  DEA, next month, for just that purpose. Please visit our web site to write your member of Congress asking  him or her to sign on! We encourage you to personalize your email. When  you're done, please forward this alert to everyone you know who might support it  too.
 Thank you for your help on this -- and thanks to the thousands of you who  used our site to lobby for the Hinchey medical marijuana amendment last fall  too. With your help, we believe that this "Plan B" will help get us closer to  the goal. (Click here to read the text of the Congressional sign-on  letter on the MAPS web site, and click  here to read the results of this summer's Hinchey medical marijuana vote on  ours.)


----------



## bigfatpothead (Oct 24, 2007)

Jack Herer and I just (Oct 1st) filed an initiative with the hopes of complete legalization. We could really use some money from MPP or someone to help pay for the collection of the signatures needed.

When the initiative gets on the ballot, I am sure the PEOPLE of California will vote it through.
here is a link to the Attorney Generals site

_http://ag.ca.gov/cms_pdfs/initiative...Initiative.pdf_

send paypal donations to [email protected] 
go to www.jackherer.com for more info

Thanks
Roland A. Duby
Assistant to Jack Herer


----------

